# Pink cat!



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi just been looking on sky news and some stupid idiot has dyed a White cat pink! Can't post the link but how crazy is that!!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I read this in the paper over the weekend. It was initially thought it was yobs! Today's Telegraph says its the cat's 22 year old owner who dyed the fur with food colouring to match her own hair.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

bit stupid but it was only food colouring so not exactly going to cause any harm. somehow though i can imagine the owner with a chihuahua in her handbag lol


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Now I know it's wrong but....*initiate girlfit* AWWWW look at him how adorable he looks like a little pink marshmallow :flrt: *terminate girlfit*

Ok now back to serious business, poor kitty how cruel! Lets get the pitchforks etc etc! :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If you think that's bad - look what they do in America! :gasp:

Always over the top!















http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/untitled4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

either american cats are alot calmer than english ones or there sedated during dyeing :lol2: my cats are pretty calm but i think id lose a finger at least if i tried that!

ETA: at least the americans made a good job of it. the other cat looks like a pink rinse gone horribly wrong


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know I _SHOULD_ get angry over it, but I really don't see the problem. The cats don't know they look like freaks. And pink is the way forward :lol2: 

The article I read said the dye was non-toxic and that whomever put it on the cat took care to keep it away from his/her eyes and mouth, so what's the problem?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: Feorag your post just had me in stitches :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't see a problem :?

looks cute :flrt:

also some (if not all) of those american ones are clearly photoshop jobs.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Its not photoshopped:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

If you get a certain species or breed of animal as a pet, it should be appreciated for its natural beauty. Whats the point of getting a yellow labrador & then dying it green because thats your favourite colour? Daft!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Whats the point of getting a yellow labrador & then dying it green because thats your favourite colour? Daft!


Maybe someone wants a Green dog, Coz there are no green mammals in any mammal species:lol2:.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Some sloths are quite green, but it's due to the moss that grows in their fur *lol*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And there aren't any pink cats either!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I really don't see the big deal. *shrugs*


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Apart from the fact the cats have to be put to sleep to do it, which i don't really agree with...but apart from that no problems whatsoever, the animals don't feel and different, they can still get on with their life.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh and my tigers better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> imageimage
> 
> 
> image
> ...


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

id do it. i think ie changed my mind to a long haired chihuahua so that i can dye it pink :flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> id do it. i think ie changed my mind to a long haired chihuahua so that i can dye it pink :flrt:


It's at times like this the forum needs a like button :lol2:


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't agree with it. It looks stupid and yes it's non-toxic dye etc but still I don't agree with it


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe you don't agree with it, but the point is does that cat know it looks stupid? Is it hurting the animal or distressing it in any way? I don't think so. *shrugs* Everybody has their own opinion, of course


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

at least it was done by the owner 
she didnt get it in the ears eyes etc 
but its still wrong and her sister said she did it to it before aswell 
just gald shes okay


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

gazz said:


> Maybe someone wants a Green dog, Coz there are no green mammals in any mammal species:lol2:.














feorag said:


> And there aren't any pink cats either!


No pink cats? have 5.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> No pink cats? have 5.
> image


:lol2: I bet no-one thought about this! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it is no worse that dressing an animal in clothes, in fact much healthier for the animal than a dog getting too hot in clothes and the risk of getting clothing caught etc.

Both are very silly, and something I would never do (though I have a dog who has a thin coat and may _need_ a jumper this winter) but not RSPCA business


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: I bet no-one thought about this! :2thumb:


: victory: I expected better off Feorag!:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> : victory: I expected better off Feorag!:whistling2:


Eileen is top-notch! But maybe her age os catching up with her! :whistling2: <ducks> 
:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> But maybe her age os catching up with her! :whistling2: <ducks>
> :lol2:


So it is! :roll: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

BBC News - Swindon pink cat owner will get pet back


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Really I don't have an issue on a Cruelty level. However I do on a moral level, just in the same way as I do with people dressing monkeys and apes in baby and childrens clothes. (Which seriously make me cringe!).
It hasn't hurt the animal. She didn't shove the cat in the bin. 
Love the way the original report said that the cat was thrown into this guys garden and then later on t was found sat in his garden. Talk about Drama queening it up! Seriously, Totaly bullsh*t from the start about it being 'Thrown over!' the cat had gone for a wander and jumped into this guys garden. He snatched the cat and took it to the RSPCA. 
It was when the article went in the paper that the owner found her cat! She phoned saying hey thats my cat! She's been missing for days!!

Shakes my head at the press.


But we do the same with Horses. Clipping markings into their backsides to look pretty at shows. We give dogs bizzare clips, we make them wear odd clothes and costumes, Colour them all colours of the Rainbow. No one says it's cruel. 
Now if she had Bleached the cat, or Dyed it with something toxic. But no, she actually cared enough to check at least first.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> It's at times like this the forum needs a like button :lol2:


 
hehe, a little pink chi for a big pink pauls boutiques bag :flrt:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

just quickly, the dog with panda eyes is real, not painted/dyed etc, think its japanese, and the pigs are geneticly modified with a pygment from jellyfish lol.... 

and i get where people come from, but its not majorly different to us getting out hair dyed, if it dont hamr them then its not gna matter that much imo. i used to put sunglasses on our family dog when i was a kid, she never minded it at all, although a bit diff from painting it pink lol... and like pimperella said, we do it to allsorts of other animals, crufts for example, im sure ive seen a few dogs with bows on from time to time, let her have a pink kitty. at least she'll know its hers if its goes missing


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The panda dog is dyed that way, I'm afraid, but yes, it's a fad in China


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

just read the news article, didnt realise they pulled out his canine teeth as well so it wouldnt hurt if he bit anyone....


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

maybe im missing somethin but i really dont see a problem with dying your pets fur different colours with food colouring, iv dyed my mums cow patch staffy pink before now looks funny. n if my staffy snoozes at the side of me while i watch tele i sometimes paint his nails, think he enjoys it an really makes people giggle lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

So if its wrong to do this why is it ok for kids to dye horses manes and tails different colours for fancy dress?


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

hope the cats not a he or i bet he gets bullied by the other neighbourhood cats haha
but on a serious note i think it looks silly but each to their own lol


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hehe, a little pink chi for a big pink pauls boutiques bag :flrt:


 I AGREE!!! but my chi's blue so her fur doesnt change colour if i food colouring her, my fawn one does tho, i dyed him purple, will port pics lo0l x


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

u know what before i used to hate people dressing the dogs up and babying them but in a sick way the owners love them.

even with food colouring its no harm she loves her cat to dye it pink like her hair.

i cant argue with people like these they love they animals to spent time and money to make them look stupid but yet pretty and there is some people who dont spend a penny and let they animal starve and dont care.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

zoe6660 said:


> u know what before i used to hate people dressing the dogs up and babying them but in a sick way the owners love them.
> 
> even with food colouring its no harm she loves her cat to dye it pink like her hair.
> 
> i cant argue with people like these they love they animals to spent time and money to make them look stupid but yet pretty and there is some people who dont spend a penny and let they animal starve and dont care.


 :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I know what im getting when i want a goldfish...










or maybe a peacock..











Nooo leopard wins.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

Lover said:


> I know what im getting when i want a goldfish...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
the leopard coloured one dfinatly wins for me :lol2:


----------



## dreamer (May 19, 2009)

Personally i think its ridiculous, like dressing dogs in clothes. They're animals - leave them alone! But unless the animals really fight against it then its not exactly cruel.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: OMFG!! :gasp: Poor bloody dog is all I can say.











Don't mind the leopard one, but this is one step to far! :bash:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

i dont see a problem with it, its not harming the cat 

the coloured chicks are cute, they inject the eggs with something to dye the chicks, once they get their adult feathers, all colour has gone, a lot of farms due it for easter for the kids


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

cloggers said:


> i dont see a problem with it, its not harming the cat
> 
> the coloured chicks are cute, they inject the eggs with something to dye the chicks, once they get their adult feathers, all colour has gone, a lot of farms due it for easter for the kids


so it doesnt harm them i thought it would injecting the eggs lol coloured chicks cute


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

cloggers said:


> i dont see a problem with it, its not harming the cat
> 
> the coloured chicks are cute, they inject the eggs with something to dye the chicks, once they get their adult feathers, all colour has gone, a lot of farms due it for easter for the kids


I doubt they would inject eggs with dye, I think they just dye the chicks with food colouring when they have hatched & dried out.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lover said:


> Nooo leopard wins.
> image


Oooo, I like the leopard dyed one!

"Lolly, come here, I've got the black dye ready!" :lol2:


----------

